# Mango Convert, Maybe



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2017)

My buddy is out in Montana fossil hunting. While he is away I'm handling some of his business. I had to go by his parents house to pick up some papers. His dad offered me some mangoes from his tree. Now I don't like mangoes, but I took some anyway. I had never seen this variety before, all yellow skin with no trace of orange or red. I tried it and liked it. Karen tried a little bit to see if she would react to it. She had no reaction and ate some more. We are going to use it in a salsa/salad with jerk chicken.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a new-found fondness for mango salsa  I made some to go with fish recently and it was delicious. I used mango, red bell pepper, jicama, lime zest and juice, and mint. DH liked it, too.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 3, 2017)

Cub sells the all yellow mangoes here. Very yummy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 3, 2017)

Mmm.  Mango salsa on grilled mahi mahi with slivered toasted macadamia nuts.  Mmmm.


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 3, 2017)

I use a bottled mango grilling sauce from a local supermarket chain.  Ingredients are mango, sugar, sweet red peppers, apple cider vinegar, onions, dijon mustard, pepper sauce, and a bunch of chemicals.  I use it on salmon and pork tenderloins.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> I use a bottled mango grilling sauce from a local supermarket chain.  Ingredients are mango, sugar, sweet red peppers, apple cider vinegar, onions, dijon mustard, pepper sauce, and a bunch of chemicals.  I use it on salmon and pork tenderloins.



Mmmmm, a bunch of chemicals.  Sounds yummy!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Mmmmm, a bunch of chemicals.  Sounds yummy!


I'm sure they go great with the Brassica nigra, B. juncea, sucrose and acetic acid that are already in it


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 3, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Mmmmm, a bunch of chemicals.  Sounds yummy!


I think that if you read the ingredients of any processed foods, you'll find a bunch of chemicals.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 3, 2017)

I like mangos, but they don't like me and cause an allergic reaction of numbness and tingling of lips and tongue.  For some reason, this yellow one didn't cause a reaction and I made sure it would if there was going to be a problem on my second round of tasting.  Can't wait to try another in the salad for tomorrow night's dinner.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> I think that if you read the ingredients of any processed foods, you'll find a bunch of chemicals.





Without a doubt. No insult intended. Just trying for a laugh.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 3, 2017)

GG, your mango salsa looks and sounds good.  I really need to try that.  I love mangoes - they are my favorite fruit, and my grandson would eat them all day long if I let him.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2017)

CraigC said:


> My buddy is out in Montana fossil hunting. While he is away I'm handling some of his business. I had to go by his parents house to pick up some papers. His dad offered me some mangoes from his tree. Now I don't like mangoes, but I took some anyway. I had never seen this variety before, all yellow skin with no trace of orange or red. I tried it and liked it. Karen tried a little bit to see if she would react to it. She had no reaction and ate some more. We are going to use it in a salsa/salad with jerk chicken.



Craig, as soon as I saw that Mango, I thought Pirie Mango, my Father's fav, or a Haden


----------

